

Gender differences in attention spent on ads (nsfw-ish) - socmoth
http://www.businessinsider.com/eye-tracking-study-2011-7?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29#if-youre-a-man-what-do-you-look-at-here-what-if-youre-a-woman-3

======
socmoth
Biggest surprise to me, men spend more time on the face. (although I'd imagine
men and women have different reasons to look at her body.)

~~~
apike
This doesn't surprise me at all. My wife and I will often disagree whether a
celebrity is hot because I'm commenting on her face and she's commenting on
her legs.

